

The Easiest Way To Set Up Cron Jobs - tantalor
https://www.easycron.com/

======
feralmoan
If only they'd considered NLP support - eg: 'call
[http://example.org/zip/zap/rap](http://example.org/zip/zap/rap) every monday
at 5pm'

------
edoceo
`crontab -e` is the easiest

